# How many clamps do you have?



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I never counted how many clamps I have until today when my wife asked me why I just bougt 4 more. So out of curiosity I counted them...96 so far! I am sure that is nothing compared to others. But I have found out that the old adage is true............"you can never have enough clamps".

I made my own molding the other day and used 15 clamps on each section. There were 4 sections I did at the same time.

How many clamps do you guys have?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't have near 96. I have 12 to 15 pipe clamps, 6 to 8 C clamps, 5 hand screws,2 welding clamps, 1 universal clamp and between 20 and 30 spring clamps.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

including all types, over 50.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I have so many because I inherited some and I still have some of the ones I started with that are el cheapo's and are only useful for minor clamping duties. Overall I have about 20 or so quality clamps and about 20 spring clamps of different sizes.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have 16 parallel bar clamps......14 F Style clamps.....2 pipe clamps.....6 c clamps....

And my wife things I have too many too....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I suppose about 60, need another 100 more.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Embarrassing, a bakers dozen or so.

Its on my to do list!!!


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

not enough! 😄


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Two more than I had two days ago. But never enough.

George


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have 12 Bessey k body's, 4 jet Bessey copy's and about 20 quick grips.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is my last glue up one k body to spare, but I still need about 100 more.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> Here is my last glue up one k body to spare, but I still need about 100 more.


Dang forgot picture.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

Too many! Rob


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Rob Damon said:


> Too many! Rob


. Liar, liar!


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

At last count when I made my rolling clamp rack, I had just over 100, I believe I will be getting more fro Christmas. My GF asked what I wanted for Christmas, I told her, clamps, drill bits. chisils. Anything useful in my shop.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

schnitz said:


> . Liar, liar!


That's what the wife says...I will take a few pics and you be the judge......


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Never enough of one or the other....


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

I have around 150 spring clamps of various sizes, four pipe clamps (5' & 2' bars for each) about a dozen c clamps in various sizes and a couple dozen bar clamps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

I do not have any of the old wood clamps, hand screw.  How often are they needed and used? I have a quick grips and bar clamps and nowhere even close with the average person has, on the chat line here?  
Eric


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

Clamps, hand planes, and routers are three things I quit counting a long time ago. I do only have three table saws though.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I got used to using 3/4" Pony pipe clamps and Jorgensen hand screw clamps. I have a hand full of c clamps and some f clamps. Less than 100 more than 80.









Roll these around like a sled on snow.

Al


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

You can never have enough clamps. I think that is rule #3.


----------



## Bleedinblue (Mar 4, 2014)

Four parallel, about a dozen F-style, two 60" pipe, about a dozen spring...I think that's about it. I need more but for most projects I get by.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

Did a quick count, 438... Yes I have enough


----------



## woodtink (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow I surely have clamp envy! lol 

I have 6 parallel clamps, 16 f clamps, 2 bar clamps (and enough pipe to go to 20 feet per) , 8 quick clamps, 4 junk crap not sure what they are called other than garbage clamps, 1 big c clamp

I know I dont have enough because I didnt even have to go count!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodtink said:


> Wow I surely have clamp envy! lol
> 
> I have 6 parallel clamps, 16 f clamps, 2 bar clamps (and enough pipe to go to 20 feet per) , 8 quick clamps, 4 junk crap not sure what they are called other than garbage clamps, 1 big c clamp
> 
> I know I dont have enough because I didnt even have to go count!


What's a parallel clamp?

Al


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Parallel clamps...


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay I've looked at those "parallel" clamps but it would cost too much to purchase enough to replace my pipe clamps. I'm sure there are real nice. 

Al


----------



## woodtink (Apr 5, 2013)

They certianly are pricey. I found deals on 6 I have and had gift cards or I dont think I would have ever purchased them.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

They're really nice, and if you watch for the right sales they're not too terribly expensive. I bought the 24 in ones for about 22 bucks each, the 36 inch ones for 27 and the 48 inch ones for 30 each. They are more than pipe clamps, but since I didn't have pipe clamps to begin with it wasn't like I was throwing anything out. 

Plus....pipes getting expensive lately. I was going to buy 48 inch pipe clamps a few weeks ago before I bought the 48 inch parallels, the clamp heads were 15 bucks and the pipe was 14....


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I've just never needed a clamp that tall.

Al


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I was working on my tv stand which is 42 inches wide. I needed to clamp the case while it dried. I only bought the clamps after realizing I had no other way to clamp it!!!


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Anguspapa said:


> I do not have any of the old wood clamps, hand screw.  How often are they needed and used? I have a quick grips and bar clamps and nowhere even close with the average person has, on the chat line here?  Eric


Hand screws are great. Get a pair and I don't you will be disappointed. 

They apply a ton of pressure. (That statement is figurative)

You can reach in farther than most parallel clamps or the non deep versions of the F style bar clamps. 

They are also great for supporting stuff. I can t tell you how many times I clamp one to the bottom of something so it will stand up.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Lynn1953 said:


> not enough! 😄


True, so very, very, very true.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Ttharp said:


> Hand screws are great. Get a pair and I don't you will be disappointed.
> 
> They apply a ton of pressure. (That statement is figurative)
> 
> ...


I forgot about the stand it up setup. I do this on the drill press. They do have great pressure. I like to make two boards line up with them. Plus the glue up .

Al


----------



## kelsochris (Aug 15, 2013)

I've got twenty 1/2" pipe clamps, twenty 3/4" pipe clamps, thirty F style clamps a dozen C clamps, twenty spring clamps ( granted some are crap ), twenty squeeze clamps and maybe ten hand screws. I've also got twelve pair of mitre clamps and two pairs of mastedon wide jaw 3/4" pipe clamps. I've only used the wide jaw clamps twice. 

Wow I never really took an inventory til now. Most of my pipe clamps are HF stuff but they do the job.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Rob Damon said:


> Did a quick count, 438... Yes I have enough




I think you win.


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

Rob Damon said:


> Did a quick count, 438... Yes I have enough


When you only had 437,did you know that you were close to the magic number?


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Wow--that's a lot of clamps---I have 90 or so pipe/bar clamps---no idea how many smaller ones---I know how many I have because I ran out--and counted the ones in use.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Back in my production days I had hundreds but many of them were sold as was most of my 3 phase equipment.

What I'm seriously lacking are the are handscrews. I agree with others about their usefullness.

Now its: Jorgenson "I" bar HD 2/84", 4/48", 12 pipe clamps 3' to 6', 8/ 3/4" Jorgenson bar clamps (F) mostly 24", 2/ 36" Bessy parallel, 2/36" 3/4" and 2 small quick Irwin, 3, 18" ratcheting quick clamps that reverse for spreading (Very handy), 12 misc. tradesman "F" style clamps some of which are up to 9" deep, 6 corner clamps (i never use these) , 24 spring clamps which I use most often, 3 band clamps

I think that is 78 total. 

I also use several Dumbells 15 through 35 pounds to weight glue ups down sort of like clamping. I find these very useful. I'm sometimes run out of clamps but I don't really have anymore room in my shop for many more but I plan to acquire some hand screws, about 6 ought to do it.

Bret


----------



## DelicateTouch (Jun 20, 2013)

I just got 4 of my first ever 24" jorgensen parallel clamps with the newer handles, they are awesome!!!! I now have a total of 25 all diff kinds.

gofund.me/withthegrain


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

fareastern said:


> When you only had 437,did you know that you were close to the magic number?


I was thinking "I still have a little more wall space, wonder if I can hit 500 before the wife notices and says STOPPPPPP.":laughing:


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Curious... Over 400 of what kind of clamps?

We have two of these at work and with three guys I don't think they have ever unloaded and loaded all bays in one 8hr shift..


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

A full range of clamps

The K-body's go from 12" to 98".

Rob


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, Rob ...*

You either work for Bessy or you own a tool supply house.
Well, you could just be ungodly wealthy also, not that's that a problem. :no: I would like to see the rest of your "showroom" .... I mean shop....  
You are also way too organized, way too neat and clean. Show us some photos of sawdust, if you still have any. Do you have a cleaning assistant, like the TV show Fast and Loud, Richard's beer assistant? 

Hope you can take some good natured ribbing, Merry Christmas. :yes:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Somewhere around 250-300 would be my guess after looking around including hand screws, c-clamps, spring clamps, band clamps, 3 way edge clamps, face frame clamps, bar clamps, pipe clamps, corner clamps etc. Had many more but sold mostly parallel clamps and long bar/pipe clamps when I moved the shop back into the garage since those were the ones I used least. 

Added 8 more today courtesy of Santa...



1st clamps I ever bought about 30 years ago from Sears...



BTW, do I count double headed clamps twice?!...


----------



## machinehead (Dec 24, 2014)

I feel like such a slacker. I have only 108. Time to look for an after Christmas sale.


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

Holey moley...i feel like such a noob...less than a dozen for me. 6 spring clamps ( small, medium, &large), six besseys, 4 bars, and four of those double handled wooden jaw clamps that you spin the handles in opposite directions. Okay, make that about 20, not a dozen  Not sure if you can count some ratchet tie down straps - I used one when I was glueing up my hammered dulcimer build - being trpezoidal it wasn't something that a bar clamp would work on.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

igster said:


> Holey moley...i feel like such a noob...less than a dozen for me. 6 spring clamps ( small, medium, &large), six besseys, 4 bars, and four of those double handled wooden jaw clamps that you spin the handles in opposite directions. Okay, make that about 20, not a dozen  Not sure if you can count some ratchet tie down straps - I used one when I was glueing up my hammered dulcimer build - being trpezoidal it wasn't something that a bar clamp would work on.


Some of these guys just have more clamps than I can ever foresee using unless they have a crew of people doing multiple projects at the same time. If you have enough clamps for your needs I sure wouldn't call yourself a noob. I often glue up multiple panels for making cabinet door panels for an entire house. I could cut and joint all the wood for all the panels and then start gluing however I don't have enough clamps to glue up panels for an hour at a time where I could keep changing them out. To solve this problem I just cut and joint enough wood for the clamps I have and by the time I glue up a set and then cut another set what I have is dry enough to take out of the clamps and do it again so I can keep things going with less clamps.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Lynn1953 said:


> not enough! 😄


Yes, what he said. :blink:


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

igster said:


> Holey moley...i feel like such a noob...less than a dozen for me. 6 spring clamps ( small, medium, &large), six besseys, 4 bars, and four of those double handled wooden jaw clamps that you spin the handles in opposite directions. Okay, make that about 20, not a dozen  Not sure if you can count some ratchet tie down straps - I used one when I was glueing up my hammered dulcimer build - being trpezoidal it wasn't something that a bar clamp would work on.


20years ago I was working out of 8x10 spare bedroom, had to keep it "showroom" clean and had to vacuum everyday to keep SWMBO happy. 

10 years ago I move everything into a 8x12 shed and had to keep everything organized. I had 8 C-clamps, 4 bar clamps and 6 spring clamps and they seem to do just fine. I did always have a fairly extensive screw/nail/fastener collection. I neighbor came over one day to borrow a couple large screws and was impressed with my collection and commented on how he wished he could afford them....as he took a puff off the cigarette and a sip of his beer.... "So Don how much do you spend each month on beer/cigs?"..."oh about $100/month".. "that would buy an awful lots of screws/nails over a period of just one year don't you think??".

When it comes to the larger tools, the neighbor buys a new $30K car every 4 years (his wife as well). We drive a 1994, 1995 and a 1999 vehicle. They buy cars, I buy tools (my will last longer). 

If what you have works, then I don't see where it matters how many clamps you have. 

The only benefit I have is, I have the right clamp in the right size for any project. Yes I could use the extenders and combine two 50" k-bodies but it is much easier to just grab a 98" K-body for an 8' height wall cabinet glue up.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I would like to see the rest of your "showroom" .... I mean shop....
> Hope you can take some good natured ribbing, Merry Christmas. :yes:


It has been awhile since I taken full "showroom" photos, I always seem get the idea for taking pictures after I have a good clean up...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

But yes, I put tools away and clean up at the end of everyday. A few times when I was out working until 3am in the morning, I would leave it for the next day, but even then I would clean before starting the day.

Since this is just a hobby, I don't have to worry about "profit margins" and spending too much time cleaning and not enough time building and making money at this. And since it is just a hobby and this is going to be my retirement shop, I thought it would be fun to add "theme" colors around the shop (Powermatic "mustard", Bessey Red/black", Festool "green". It is still a work in progress though.


----------



## Becca (Jul 24, 2012)

I had around 30 of various types until yesterday when I got 14 more. I've found that no matter how many clamps of any type I have, I always end up working on a project where I'm 2 clamps short. I think I have enough now (at least until my next project).


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I get it now.Your a collector....Rebelwork


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

Rebelwork said:


> I get it now.Your a collector....Rebelwork


I collect now that I have the space and can afford them so I will have everything I need when I retire in a few years. 

And I didn't realize that folks that build stuff and collect stuff are considered "collectors" and not "woodworkers." 

HMMMM...

Build stuff for forty years and not collect = "Woodworker"

Actually afford to buy more stuff than you can use all in one day and continuing making stuff = "Collector" cool. Yep that's me..... :no::no:

I guess it will save me from taking pics of my "showroom", wouldn't want to physically or mentally distress anyone else......:thumbsup::thumbsup:

All in fun............

Rob


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

By no means take what I say as an insult. Woodworking is what I've done for a living since 1983. Personally I'd rather have the 30k car:thumbsup:....

I have a son that will get my tooling but refuse to teach him the trade. Will teach him some construction to save a buck. I will have a chance to bring him in as my apprentice at work but most likely won't. Its a hard enough living for the inexperienced...


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

Rebelwork said:


> By no means take what I say as an insult. Woodworking is what I've done for a living since 1983. Personally I'd rather have the 30k car:thumbsup:....


No way taken as insult. Just having some fun....

I normally don't have a lot of time for online forums, but with the xmas break, I was able to catch up on a number of WW forums I have not been to in awhile......


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you and I joined about the same time*



Rob Damon said:


> No way taken as insult. Just having some fun....
> 
> I normally don't have a lot of time for online forums, but with the xmas break, I was able to catch up on a number of WW forums I have not been to in awhile......


So, if you don't mind my asking... what do you do at the present time? That dream shop you have is the envy of anyone who appreciates fine tools and equipment. 
We all have our history of how and why we started out in this hobby, in my case it was my Dad who made me a work bench when I was 6. It had a vise and a stool. I didn't understand at the time why he was pissed when I got rid of it, but I sure do now that I have my own son. The little tool tote has also gone it's own way. I remember my first "Commission" was to make plinths, or bases for the famous sculptor, Richard Hunt when I was in college in Chicago, Illinois. They were made with a Skil saw, and a Craftsman 10" table saw and took up the entire living room of the apartment where my mom and I lived. From humble beginnings I came, and with modest success I will leave. It's my hope that my son will appreciate the things that will get passed down to him someday. It's always the journey rather than the destination that matters, like when riding a motorcycle.

Don't give up on the shop photos, I for one would love to see them. Thanks, bill


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

My primary work for the past 35 years has been electrical engineering. I got hook on woodworking in Germany in the late 60's. Here some wood dust for those that need to see some.....:yes:

(Red oak :thumbsup: and padauk :thumbdown: sawdust)

Will put shop photos in shop photo thread...later..


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

What did you have that festool hooked to to get that kind of dust?


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

hwebb99 said:


> What did you have that festool hooked to to get that kind of dust?


The dust deputy has about 50% red oak, 20% basswood, 20% Padauk (the nasty orangish stuff) and the rest is from vacuuming the floor in general.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just bought 8 more, 4 Irwin squeeze clamps and 4 Bessy bar clamps. I must be nuts. Already have over 100, but they look so useful, and I do have two sections of a shop. Need some on one side and some on the other.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a revision to make. Friday I went to Lowe's and picked up a 4 pack of Irwin clamps, and on Saturday I was at Home Depot, and picked up a 4 pack of Bessy clamps. Yesterday I needed to incorporate them in my shop, so I made a new clamp rack on the one side of my shop where my TS, BS, PLANER AND JOINTER AND ROUTER are located. Now I have clamps on both sides of my divided shop. While I was there, I decided to again count my clamps. I had said early in this post I had over 100, well it turns out I only have 89 now. They range from 1" hand spring clamps to 4' pipe clamps. I think I have enough for now. But, who knows.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I have 51. Fresh counted. Unless you count the C-clamps in my auto shop...


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

You guys realize I was only asking for a guess-ta-mite..you did not have to go out and really count them:smile:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

mengtian said:


> You guys realize I was only asking for a guess-ta-mite..you did not have to go out and really count them:smile:


I counted mine other day. I have 62.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

mengtian said:


> You guys realize I was only asking for a guess-ta-mite..you did not have to go out and really count them:smile:


I'm cleaning shop, so it was easy. Six months ago, I would have guestimated about 30....


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I just bought 16, so... 16. 

I've been borrowing from my in-laws until now, and I've decided their pipe clamps are too heavy.


----------



## Tom Clark NM (Jun 21, 2008)

Two pipe, 4 bar (standing back in the corner), about 20 C-clamps, and my "clamp drawer" that handles most of my work. Watched Normy too much…

Guess all of our needs are different, depending on what we like to build the most.


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

36 total for now ranging from 4" - 48" in various styles


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Took Inventory*

Ok. You got me thinking about it, so I went out and took inventory.

Band clamp 6 
Bar Clamps 4 
Cabinet Master 12 
Corner clamps 4 
F-Clamp 36 
Hand Screw Clamp 10 
Parallel Clamp 4 
Pipe Clamps 12 
QuickGrip 34 
Spring Clamp 44 
----------------
Grand Total 166 

My clamp rack made it very easy to take inventory. It took about five (5) minutes.

Here are photos of the front, inside and back of my clamp cabinet. The photos are from March 2014, so I have added a few more clamps since then.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

ORBlackFZ1 said:


> Ok. You got me thinking about it, so I went out and took inventory.
> 
> Band clamp 6
> Bar Clamps 4
> ...


That is one slick clamp cabinet!


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

BAD WOLF said:


> 36 total for now ranging from 4" - 48" in various styles


Update bought some more clamps here's the run down...
Bar Clamps 36
Hand Screw 4
Aluminum Bar Clamp 2
Quick Grip 6
Corner Clamps 3
Band Clamp 1
Face Frame 2
Spring Clamp 2
C Clamp 1 
Trigger Clamps 11

68 total for now till I buy more. Here's my clamp racks gonna have to make another rack to hold the new ones I get.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I have over 100 clamps, bar pipe, C, H, spring, straight edge, cabinet and quick grip. The problem is I never have enough of the correct clamps to do the job at hand and must compromise


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Jorgensen clamps from Cripe Distributing*



Al B Thayer said:


> Okay I've looked at those "parallel" clamps but it would cost too much to purchase enough to replace my pipe clamps. I'm sure there are real nice.
> 
> Al


Hey Al:

Try Cripe Distributing (http://www.cripedistributing.com/)

Here is the link to the Jorgensen clamps: 
(http://www.cripedistributing.com/brands/jorgensen.html)

Here is a link to the Jorgensen 24" Cabinet Master for $20: (http://www.cripedistributing.com/br...h-90-degree-parallel-steel-bar-clamp-usa.html)

If the shipping looks to high, give them a call and get a real shipping cost. The last order I placed, they refunded me $18 on shipping, because their website calculated shipping cost too high.

Disclosure: I do NOT work for; I am NOT an employee (or even know any employees); nor am I in anyway affiliated with Cripe Distributing. I am just a very satisfied customer that has been purchasing clamps from them since spring 2014.

I have all the clamps that I need........so, I thought I would pass this secret on.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought some from cripe and they were pretty beat up when they arrived. Also they were a few generations old in the Jorgensen clamps.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the links I'm looking for a top line sander maybe they carry those too.

Al


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> I bought some from cripe and they were pretty beat up when they arrived. Also they were a few generations old in the Jorgensen clamps.


The following is listed in some of the Jorgensen clamp descriptions:

"_These are all brand new shelf pulls from Home Depot. They are packed in gaylords (_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulk_box_) and shipped to us so they will have scrapes and scuffs._"

All my orders from Cripe Distributing have come through, better than if I purchased them locally. The last order was wrapped with so much "plastic wrap" that I had to cut it off with a sharp knife.

When I first found the Jorgensen Cabinet Masters on the Cripe Distributing website, they had an old photograph with the description. I emailed them about the old photograph and they assured me that I would receive the latest model of Cabinet Masters. When I placed the order a couple of days later, I noticed that the photo had been updated. The clamps that I received were the latest models, not the ones from the original photo.

I have found Cripe Distributing prices hard to beat. Even when I factor in the shipping costs, I have not found these clamps anywhere cheaper, except for my local Ace Hardware. 

In February of 2012, I started purchasing the Jorgensen Cabinet Masters from my local Ace Hardware. The Ace Hardware store had purchased a couple pallets of the 24", 36" and 48" sizes at a significant discount. They were "blowing them out" as an unadvertised special. The 24" Cabinet Masters were priced at $14.99 per box, the 36" Cabinet Masters were priced at $16.99 per box and the 48" Cabinet Masters were priced at $19.99 per box! EACH BOX HAD TWO(2), YES, TWO (2) CLAMPS IN IT!!! 

Since I had never used a "parallel clamp" before, I wasn't sure how the clamps would work. I bought a box of the 36" clamps and took them home to try out. I liked them so much, the next day I took a fellow woodworker back to Ace with me and we bought what was left. I got two (2) boxes of the 24" and one more box of the 36". My fellow woodworker found two (2) boxes of the 48" and two (2) boxes of the 36", which he purchased. That was a pretty hard deal to pass up!!! 

All of the Jorgensen Cabinet Masters clamps have worked flawlessly since purchased. When I was ready to purchase some more, I found the best pricing at Cripe Distributors. I purchased four (4) 48" from Cripe..


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I love jorgensons...I've got a couple dozen. I just know the ones I got from them were well beyond a bit scraped up and were not the latest generation. Not to say they don't have them, just that mine weren't.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm at 61 now. I spent $45 on an assortment of mixed 1" clamps. 4 Pony's, 4 Made in China, a vintage Craftsman, and some sort of ratcheting bar clamp. Haul of the day, and an excellent end to a Drill Weekend!


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Not enough!!!! Jorgensen's have tripled in price since I started buying them 25-30 years ago.

HJ

Cab never have enough clamps


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Lol I have all of 5 clamps in my shop  4 quick grip ones and a sing C-clamp that I use when I change the brakes on my car.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Arvan,

You will get more, I promise. Especially if you hang around this forum.

HJ

These people are habit forming - now whether good ones or bad .....


----------



## imknotsquare (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't have very many either. I had maybe 10 :blush: , scored 4 more 5 ft pipe clamps with pipes Saturday for $40. On my list tho.


----------



## imknotsquare (Mar 8, 2015)

Mort said:


> I just bought 16, so... 16


lol:


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

Funny that there is a thread on clamps, lol. I went to pay off my Lowes bill and the wife had asked the Lowes Manager about looking up some dog play pens on her computer. Well where the computer was, there was clamps. So I was standing and looking and I found these for $19.98 ea. and got a Military discount. They were a 4 pack of 12" and 6" clamps.









I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## imknotsquare (Mar 8, 2015)

Went yard sale hoping today. Came back with a few more clamps. :thumbsup: paid 10 for all the wooden clamps and 30 for all the others.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow, this post got a lot of hits!
I have an assortment of 40 clamps. Much of my stuff was old when I got it. I look at some of the pictures you post with all the new tools and I'm very envious.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It is not how many you have, it is how you use them.:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*how many?*

:blink:
I have never run short of clamps...
I have run short of hands, however. I could use a few more hands on occasion for large glue ups.

I use the 3/4" pipe with couplers to make longer than 6 footers, or to make more clamps under 6 ft from shorter ones.

These are just a few of mine, and yes, I need a better system......









So I made a wall rack: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/clamp-storage-better-way-72833/


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

CherryWoodWorker said:


> Funny that there is a thread on clamps, lol. I went to pay off my Lowes bill and the wife had asked the Lowes Manager about looking up some dog play pens on her computer. Well where the computer was, there was clamps. So I was standing and looking and I found these for $19.98 ea. and got a Military discount. They were a 4 pack of 12" and 6" clamps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have about six sets of the same. great for a quick clamp job.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

I will eventually get a bunch more. I am in the process of getting more wood working tools, so I can create some saw dust.


BaldEagle2012 said:


> I have about six sets of the same. great for a quick clamp job.


----------



## woodtink (Apr 5, 2013)

Just going through old threads looking for a pic and saw this one...I have definitely increased my clamp collection since this thread so much that I finally had to build some racks for them.


----------



## Chataigner (May 30, 2013)

Not enough - really ! Several times recently I've had to do a job in two phases for lack of clamps. Birthday coming up - hope LOML takes the hints...


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

woodtink said:


> Just going through old threads looking for a pic and saw this one...I have definitely increased my clamp collection since this thread so much that I finally had to build some racks for them.


Photos are always a good way to show what you have built. They inspire others to do the same or customize a project to meet their needs.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## woodtink (Apr 5, 2013)

For some reason cant get the pic to load


----------



## blake2shay (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a total of eight that make do for me but every now and then I have to break out some scrap wood and make a frame to secure something together or fill a 5 gal bucket with water, some MacGuyver type stuff I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

blake2shay said:


> I have a total of eight that make do for me but every now and then I have to break out some scrap wood and make a frame to secure something together or fill a 5 gal bucket with water, some MacGuyver type stuff I think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a step up from MacGuyver:
http://www.benchnotes.com/Wedge Clamps/wedge_clamps.htm


----------

